# Compass



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is a photo of a ships compass that is for sale on ebay, I am wondering what kind of compass this is and where would it be positioned. 

Over to you, guys .. Cheers Frank


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Aircraft compass I think, have seen similar....


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Is it a ships lifeboat compass?


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely an aircraft compass, but still useful for small craft.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Does anyone know on what type of aircraft this compass would have been used?

Cheers Frank


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it might be a P6 type, see here http://www.compassmuseum.com/aero/aero.htm#AM


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Duncan, it looks like it is one that type............

Frank


----------



## DARCY1 (Oct 13, 2010)

lifeboat, definitely


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

DARCY1 said:


> lifeboat, definitely


From what era please, as definitely very different to the lifeboats and lifeboat compasses I sailed with 50's - 70's and LSA surveys I carried out 70 - 80's.

The ones I sailed with were in cowled cover with a small space for a paraffin lamp and were magnetic with points, very difficult to sail a lifeboat to degree course in any kind of weather, but I know the world has changed, as have lifeboats


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

DARCY1 said:


> lifeboat, definitely


They were made for aircraft, but became surplus and so quite cheap. Many found their way onto all sorts of small craft despite being marked in degrees. However you didn't need to look at the degrees when steering. You merely had to set the grid to the required course and keep your heading between the white lines. The one I encountered was just like the one in the picture, and may have been a P6. It was a reasonably priced practical instrument for an ex torpedo boat. It was in a box like the one shown. The box was painted grey and had some markings that had the look of military stores.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

I have one sitting on a shelf in my garage. It is marked in degrees and also with the four cardinal points, but no other points at all. It was part of the boat's gear which came with the Drascombe Dabber which I bought second-hand in 1981. Government-surplus stock would seem to fit very well as to its original source.


----------

